# Triathlon Training for 7/14/07, Ft Lauderdale



## dstack (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm inviting my co-workers (in my day job) to join in on my forum as we train for this upcoming mini-triathlon.  We have three months for conditioning.  

This morning I swam about 8 laps I know that's not much, but I think I've swam once in the past year!  Plus I got to the pool late this morning. 

It's easier for me to do most of my training in the morning before work, and I'll do my weight training at lunch. 

During lunch I worked my triceps.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Details?  Goals?  Methodologies?


----------



## dstack (Apr 10, 2007)

My details are pretty much the same as in the Journal I did for a 2005 mini-triathlon, although this time I would like to lean up without losing the good mass in which I've worked so hard to obtain. I understand the mass will make it more difficult in the race, but I don't expect to place first. I just want to feel like I've done my best among my competitors. In my methodology will be pretty much the same as last time, in which I will train on the bike one day, swim one day, run one day. Then as we get one or two months before the event I will combine the workouts.

In my weight training, I'm still using Gopro's workout as I have been the past FOUR YEARS! This week I am working the Week 2 ("Rep Range" - See Gopro's workout sheets available at on My Fitness Page )

*Tues, April 10*
morning workout: bike 5 miles in 14:45 minutes
lunch workout: biceps (B- effort)


----------



## dstack (Apr 13, 2007)

*Wed, April 11*
AM Workout: run 1.5 miles in 14:45 minutes
Lunch Workout: hamstrings

*Thur, April 12*
AM Workout: bike 6.45(?) miles in 19:00(?) minutes
Lunch Workout: hamstrings (C effort - ran out of time!  )

*Fri, April 13*
AM Workout: swim 14 laps (700 yards. 880 yards is half a mile) 
Lunch Workout: triceps (B effort)


----------



## dstack (Apr 14, 2007)

*Fri, April 13* (continuation - YES, I worked out THREE times on Friday!)
Shoulders (B- effort)

*Sat, April 14*
chest and ran 3 miles outside - Did okay, but need to buy new running shoes.


----------



## dstack (Apr 14, 2007)

dstack said:


> ...this time I would like to lean up without losing the good mass in which I've worked so hard to obtain....QUOTE]
> 
> To accomplish this I will rely more on Glutamine and EAS Race Recovery (Post race and training shakes).  I also use a fat burner called "Corti Slim".  Obviously this is a cortisole blocker, which seems to work well for me.
> 
> I don't want to lighten up on the weight training as much as last time, although I may change my mind down the road.* Any advice from anyone on leaning up without losing muscle is welcome!!! *


----------



## dstack (Apr 16, 2007)

*Sun, April 15*
lats

*Mon, April 16*
MUCH DESERVED DAY OFF!!! I'm sore in the legs and lats, especially the legs.  For someone who works a typical Mon-Fri job, I think Mon's are a great day to take off.  Starting the work week can be a challenge in itself. 

I'll be happy if I can train as hard as I did last week. BTW, I grade myself very hard on effort.  I NEVER give myself an A unless I'm shaking, nauseated and about to pass out.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually if you are training for a triatholon, then resistance training should be kept from 1-2 days a week. Focusing mostly on shoulders and legs. Your main goal of course is to increase aerobic capacity.


----------



## dstack (Apr 17, 2007)

I understand that my goals are conflicting.  I may take your advise the last two or three weeks before the event.  Like I said earlier, I don't expect to place first. I just want to feel like I've done my best among my competitors.

*Tues, April 17*
morning workout: bike 25:30 minutes
lunch workout: biceps (B effort)


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Makes sense to me. Actually training for something like this should help you get into better shape which is probably your main goal anyways right? If so then I would continue what your doing, but try upping the cardio some more.


----------



## dstack (Apr 19, 2007)

"...upping the cardio some more."

That's the plan. 

*Thur, April 19*
morning workout: run 2.9 miles in 23 minutes
lunch workout: triceps (B effort)


----------



## dstack (Apr 21, 2007)

I forgot to add Wednesday:
*Wed, April 18*
morning workout: swim 18 laps (900yds=.51 miles) in 20 minutes
lunch workout: hamstrings - B effort

*Fri, April 20*
morning workout: bike 7 miles 
lunch workout: chest - B effort

*Sat, April 21*
shoulders - B effort
ran 3.2 miles outside


----------



## dstack (Apr 24, 2007)

*Sun, April 22*
Day off.  Yes, normally I prefer taking Monday's off. I need an early start in the coming week.

*Mon, April 23*
AM Workout: swim 10 laps (500 yards=.28 mile) 
lunch: biceps (B- effort)

I know I could have done MUCH better in both workouts if I had a better night of sleep. 

* Tues, April 24*
AM Workout: bike 19 minutes
lunch:  triceps  (B effort)

* Our triathlon group has grown to five.  We're planning an ocean swim this Friday after work.


----------



## dstack (Apr 25, 2007)

*Wed, April 25*
AM Workout: Hamstrings
Lunch: Quads
No cardio on "leg day" today!


----------



## dstack (Apr 26, 2007)

*Thurs, April 26*
AM Workout: bike 20 minutes
Lunch: chest (B+ effort)

This has been Week 3 of Gopro's workout with all supersets and drop sets.


----------



## dstack (Apr 28, 2007)

*Fri, April 27*
Lunch: calves & abs (C effort)
Afternoon: lats (B- effort)

*Sat, April 28*
shoulders (B- effort)
ocean swim 

No one joined me this time for the ocean swim on Friday, so I'm heading out there now.  If you don't here back from me the sharks had me for an afternoon snack!   The last time I did this a huge stingray floated underneath me.  

The others promise to join me in the coming weeks.  We'll see!


----------



## dstack (Apr 28, 2007)

It was a great day for a swim with absolutely no waves and very little current. I might as well have been doing laps in a pool.  I swam a moderately fast pace for 15 minutes, but I feel like I swam at least 1/4 mile distance. This will be the absolute easiest part for me if the water is as calm as today. My first event was much more challenging!  I saw no sea life this time.

I must have strained my left angle sometime yesterday or Thursday.  I'm suppose to do the 6 mile Aids walk-a-thon tomorrow.  I think I'll be fine if I wrap it and take an anti-inflammatory.  I may not be running for a few days. 

Tuesday I plan on taking my first ever spin class at 5:45AM. I expect an ass-kicking workout.


----------



## dstack (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sun, April 29 *
lunges (ss) and abs (C+ effort)

No, I did not do the walk. My ancle is not healed enough. It's not like I collected money and cancelled out. I hadn't registered. 

*Mon, April 30*
swim 10 laps in 14 minutes
biceps (B effort)


----------



## dstack (May 1, 2007)

*Tues, May 1*
MY FIRST EVER SPIN CLASS! The instructor was impressed that I kept up and I felt like I could have ran a mile after the class. 
triceps (B- effort)


----------



## dstack (May 2, 2007)

*Wed, May 2*
ran 1.5 miles in 15 minutes
shoulders   (b+ effort)


----------



## dstack (May 4, 2007)

*Thurs, May 3*
ANOTHER SPIN CLASS!  This one was a little more difficult partly because my body had not fully recovered from the one on Tues, and because the gears were a little more difficult on this bike, AND, this instructor was geared a little more for endurance.  I love having the different instructors to change things up a bit.
Chest (C effort - I ran out of time and did not get to do my dips.  )


----------



## dstack (May 7, 2007)

*Redeemed!*



dstack said:


> *Thurs, May 3*
> ...Chest (C effort - I ran out of time and did not get to do my dips.  )



I redeemed myself for Thursday's C workout. I did kick ass dips on Sunday!  

I'm doing a little catchup on my journaling.  I slacked on my cardio this weekend and I did NOT get around to doing my 3.2 mile run.  I just did a treadmill run:  2 miles in 18:10. (Mon, May 7)

Saturday I did quads (B- effort).  I'm doing a slighly lighter weight/higher reps.  I surely don't want to injure my knees while training for the event. 

Sunday, besides my dips, I did lats (B effort).


----------



## dstack (May 8, 2007)

*Mon, May 7*
No AM workout  
Lunch: run 2 miles in 18:10 minutes 

*Tues, May 8*
AM workout: Spin class -  I pushed it hard today!  I'll give myself an A- for effort. I was dripping with sweat and by the time we slowed down for stretching, I felt a high that has lasted all day long.  My lungs and legs feel pumped!  
Lunch workout: biceps B+ effort


----------



## dstack (May 9, 2007)

*Wed, May 9* 
AM workout: swim 15 laps in 19:00 
Lunch: triceps, B effort


----------



## dstack (May 11, 2007)

*Thurs, May 10*
AM Workout: SPIN! SPIN! SPIN! 
This time "Da Terminada" had us do a lot of uphill work. That KILLS me!  I do better keeping up with sprints, but I've learned in weight training (legs esp.) that if I hate doing it, I need to push through and learn to love it. I believe we can litterally change the way our brain is wired when it comes to workouts. We can train our brains to love what is most challenging to our bodies. There is a supplement company that uses the motto, *"Change your mind, change your body." *

Lunch: Hamstings & Calves (B effort)

*Frid, May 11*
Lunch: Chest (B+ eft)


----------



## dstack (May 16, 2007)

I also did my 3.2 mile run on Friday. 
I've slacked on my journal, but I've not slacked on my workouts. If you've read the above entries you get the idea.  
Yesterday I started my Gopro Shock week, as I do every three weeks. I started with biceps (b+ effort) and I did triceps (b+ effort) and swam today.  Unfortunately I got to the gym too late and only had 5 minutes for a swim so I spinted 5 laps in 5 minutes.


----------



## dstack (May 17, 2007)

*Thurs, May 17*
I KICKED ASS TODAY! 5:45AM spin class - did VERY WELL! Then swam 10 laps (50 yards there and back) in 13 minutes. At lunch I did shoulders (A- effort!) I was shaking and would have passed out if I pushed much further.  I would love to have more days like this.


----------



## dstack (May 21, 2007)

Once again I've slacked off on updating this but not slacked on the training. 
I ran 3.2 miles on Sunday and tried to pick up the pace. I should have timed my self because I must have made good time. I usually do the run in 30 minutes. This was a bit painful.  My legs weren't quite recovered from my Friday leg workout, which brings me to my frustrating perdicament. I don't want to lighten up on my weight training, but when do I train my legs when I do spin classes on Tues and Thurs, and run on 3.2 miles on the weekend? I also did lats on Sun. I did chest on Sat. 

*Mon, April 21*
calves and abs - cut short because a pinched nerve in my back. (D effort)


----------



## dstack (May 24, 2007)

*Tues, April 22*
I had to fore-go my spin class because of my back. 
Biceps (b- effort)

*Wed, April 23*
Triceps (b- effort) and swam 11 laps in 17 minutes

*Thurs, April 24*
GREAT SPIN CLASS! 
Shoulders (b- effort)


----------



## dstack (May 27, 2007)

*Frid, April 25*
swim 20 laps in smaller pool.  I believe it's 20 yrds one way. 
chest (B effort)

Sat, April 26
lats (B+ effort)
I'm giving myself a cardio break today and I'm planning to do the full triathlon tomorrow.


----------



## dstack (May 31, 2007)

Okay, I'm way behind on journaling, but I've picked up the pace a bit in my training.  Let me see if I can recall all I've done this week so far.

*Sun, April 27*
I began my first combo workout: bike 10 miles (minutes?) and ran on treadmill at *7.0 pace* for 1.5 of a 2 mile run. 

*Tue, April 29*
spin class, and tried to swim but my goggles kept leaking. I'm not sure why some days I never have trouble with it and other days I can't get it to seal to save my life! This swim wasn't even worth noting. 
Biceps (B+ effort)

*Wed, April 30*
swim 14 laps (700 yds) in 20 minutes)
calves

*Thurs, April 31*
spin class


----------



## dstack (Jun 1, 2007)

*Fri, June 1*
legs (B+ effort)
lats (TBA)


----------



## dstack (Jun 4, 2007)

*Sat, June 2*
chest and shoulders (A- effort! Yes, I was shaking and lightheaded at times.)

*Sun, June 3*
Ran 3.2 miles outside in 90 degrees with South Florida HUMIDITY!  This was a difficult run for me. Of course the heat made it difficult, but also, I was up to 3AM the night before at a birthday party in South Beach.


----------



## dstack (Jun 5, 2007)

*Mon, June 4*
MUCH NEEDED DAY OFF FROM WORKOUTS

*Tues, June 5*
Apparently my body needs a little more of a break. I woke up fighting the beginning signs of a cold. I skipped the spin class and the lunch workout, although I set out to do a light calve workout. I had very little strength, and I might be taking this week off or at least go light.


----------



## dstack (Jun 8, 2007)

Training has come to a screaching hault!  I've been hoping, and still hoping to beat this bug before it takes hold.* I HATE BEING SICK!!!! * Yesterday late afternoon I felt the sore throat which worsened through the night. I've been taking Airborne and zinc lozenges all week, and I stepped up the water drinking to 2 gallons a day. I've been getting between 8 and 9 hours of sleep.  I'll step that up to at least 10 over the weekend if I must.


----------



## dstack (Jun 14, 2007)

I started full swing in training on Tuesday with the spin class.  Today, Thursday, I did the spinning again until I almost lost my breakfast, then I got on the treadmill and ran 1.9 miles in 16:20!  Next week I plan to swim, spin and run. Gotta go!


----------



## dstack (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sun, June 17*
ran 1.9 miles in 16:14

*Mon, June 18 *
Taking a much needed day off before the big training day tomorrow!


----------



## dstack (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tues, June 19*
I didn't sleep well last night because my mind was already in the race. I need between 8-9 hours to function well and I got an off and on 6.5 hr sleep. I went through with the full-event training as follows:  

*swim* 10 laps in 11.5 minutes (beginning at *5:35AM!)*
*spin class *- went in toward end of the classes warmup and left before the classes cool-down and stretching. Total spin time for me was 50 minutes which had to be plenty more than 10 miles.
*run* 1.9 miles in 16:35

After my nipples were perky and sore from rubbing on my shirt. I will not be wearing a shirt in the July 14th event.  The lack of sleep was felt mostly in the first couple of laps in the pool and mildly throughout. I definitely feel it now at 1:15PM.  

I did a mild calve workout during lunch.


----------



## dstack (Jun 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention (for June 19) about my side cramps during the spin class. I don't think I've ever had those on a bike. I use to have them while running. What causes that???  Anything I can do to prevent it?  

*Thurs, June 21*
spin class - my nipples are perky and very sore!  

As far as supplements I've been taking Race Recovery (post race energy fuel by EAS) after my tough training sessions. I cycled off most of my daily supplements because I always do a month before my annual physical.  This year I see the doc on Mon, July 2. Before cycling off (June 5), I've been switching back and forth (4 wks per cycle) between 6 Oxo and Anabolic RX.  Other things I've cycled off are No Explode, creatine, Cortislim and Citrimax. 

Suppliments I did not feel necessary to cycle off are flaxseed oil, fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin, lysine, and my protein shakes (including Race Recovery).  I would normally continue taking milk thistle and green tea but I keep forgetting to pick some up. 

Yesterday my office mate came in to work with the flu.    I am using my Lysol and hand sanitiser liberally. If I feel the slightest twing of the bug, I'm back on the Airborne. My dad recommends something else that works well for him but I forget the name.


----------



## dstack (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, I slacked off a bit over the weekend, but I'm planning to do the whole event again tomorrow morning at 5:30AM.


----------



## dstack (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a hard time getting to sleep.  I need at least 7 hours, but I prefer 8 or 9 hours. So at 9:45pm I knew I had to skip the event training. By 10 I had to skip the spin class. At least I still had time to r un.  I ran 3 miles in 26:35. I think that was pretty good.  

I'll try getting a good night sleep tomorrow night to do the event on Thursday morning.


----------



## dstack (Jul 10, 2007)

So I'm WAY behind on this journal.  Let's see if I can quickly catch it up.

I did pretty well on that Thursday morning training. But I just realized yesterday that they changed the run from 1.9 to 2.4. Doesn't sound like a big deal, but when you're a novice like me and you've done the swim and the bike ride, that extra half mile won't be easy for me.  

Last week I had a week off of work. I went to Key West for the first weekend, and had a long "To Do" list. I was a productive week, but not for my training. I kept up with the weight training and did one run.  I ran on a treadmill a record *1.9 in 15:40*. (I was still in the 1.9 mile mindset.) That was a 7.5 pace. 

This morning I tried out my new bike shoes in the spin class and then ran outside to the beach.  It was approximately 2.4 in 30 minutes.  My legs were stiff after that class! I bought a Felt bike from a friend today.  It was a great deal, but I'm financially stretched already now that I'm over budget on my backyard pool that's going in.  YIKES!  I would definitely consider selling the bike after this event, if anyone is interested.  

I'm off to buy a helmet and accessories.


----------



## dstack (Jul 12, 2007)

I road the bike for about 15 miles. I have some adjustments to make in the handlebars. My hands, lower back, and neck were a bit sore. I also swam 20 laps yesterday during lunch. I will not workout tomorrow.  

Things to remember: 
pack sunglasses (?)
pack sweat wrist bands
pick up some Gatorade

take:
No-Explode 
Redline
Metamusile (Thursday night, Friday morning and maybe Friday noon?)
GasEx (Friday night and Saturday morning) - Yes, last time I felt bloated after the swim!


----------



## dstack (Jul 13, 2007)

dstack said:


> Things to remember:
> pack sunglasses (?)
> pack sweat wrist bands
> pick up some Gatorade
> ...



Adding to the list:
pack:
Race Recovery (post recovery drink) 
ice
Glutamine to mix with Gatorade


----------



## dstack (Jul 14, 2007)

It's done and NO, I did NOT place. My time was 1:10:40.  My buddy Mike came in first place in our division.  Congrats to him! I knew from the beginning that I would be at a great disadvantage if I kept my bulk by continuing with my heavy weight training.  Oh well!  I look and feel better than I ever have and that's why I did this. I will definitely do this again!  

What would I do differently?  Probably the two biggest things are that I would probably wear real biking shorts, as my right leg is raw from rubbing on the seat.  Yeah, my shorts were a bit extra short... NOT SPEEDOS, but short box cut.  I would also read up on triathlon training tips and do more extended cardio sessions.  I didn't train nearly enough to be competitive, but like I said, at least I feel great about my body.  I don't want to look like some of those seasoned triathletes.  Know what I mean?  You won't see many of them in Playgirl.  Okay... I'll stop!


----------



## dstack (Aug 1, 2007)

Another note to self:  *next time bring Off spray!*


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats,  

I have been thinking of trying one of these short course triathlons next year.


----------

